# FYI Regarding Hashcode's Bootstrap



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wanted to let people know what I have been experiencing. I have been using Hashcode's version of bootstrap mainly due to the fact that I can boot into it from power off, very handy feature when making so many changes. Recently I have noticed a trend. Whenever I flash one of the stock ROMs which wipes the system folder and reinstalls it, it breaks bootstrap. The bootstrap app still says everything is fine when I reboot, but if I try to boot into BP Tools it just sits at the dual core logo. SOOOO, basically what I have found is that anytime you wipe the system folder and you are using this bootstrap, you should uninstall the bootstrap through the app and then reinstall it. That has been my solution and it works every time. Just thought I would share.


----------

